# Keeping a saltwater fish tank in a basement suite??



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

In a few months I'm moving in a smaller size home. From a 2500 sqft home to a 1000 sqft basement suite. Needless to say I have to sell my 8 foot fish tank. I would like to get a 90 gallon fish tank or something like that. I'm wondering how some of you who live in a basement suite keep saltwater tanks. There isn't allot of room for rodi water bins for top off ato units or premixed salt mix. I would like to know how some of you manage to keep saltwater tanks in a basement suite. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I prefer keeping tanks in my groundfloor suite. It gets too hot upstairs. I do the same thing regardless of which floor the tank is on, except basement suites are more forgiving with concrete floors (at my place at least) under the carpeting. I store my water change buckets outside in the carport. Not sure what sort of storage space you have.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

my tanks are on middle flore but i dont own an ato sump skimmer and any thing complicated for that mater one of me tanks only has heeter power head light live rock and coral and a weekly water change


----------



## hankhzs (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm keeping a saltwater tank at my parents' basement, I don't live there, but I maintain that tank. I have anemone in there, so I had to track the parameters closely, but so far so good. I don't have RODI system, I only use tap water without conditioner. What I do is I collect a whole bucket of tap water and let it sit some where in the corner for a week. During the week, I took out some of the water to top off the evaporated water in the tank and re-fill the bucket, then every Saturday morning, I go there to do water change. I use another empty bucket to do the waste water dumping and salt mixing. And then check for everything, nitrate, ph, kh calcium.....A lot of people are saying tap water will cause diatom, but I find it's not that bad at all. I live in Surrey, maybe Surrey water doesn't have as much silicate in there. It happened to me once that I had huge diatom problem, but that's because I bought the old tank and the lighting wasn't very good. All you need to do is to stop the water change routine and only doing top off. In the meanwhile keep filter pad clean and keep skimmer running. After 2 weeks, the diatom problem should be solved. At least that's my experience.


----------

